

One Dev, At Least, Is Doing Great On Windows 8 - iag
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/14/one-dev-at-least-is-doing-great-on-windows-8/

======
marshray
Disclosure: I just started working for Microsoft, but I think this would be my
opinion anyway.

The Windows 8 app market looks still pretty much wide-open. Nevertheless, we
can expect with some confidence that a few months from now there will be
approximately a gazillion Windows 8 users looking for apps.

IMHO, this would be a _really great_ time to have a few nice $2 game on that
app store.

~~~
codewright
Background: I'm a developer.

Operating systems I use: Mac OS X, Linux (desktop and server)

Mobile Platforms I use: iPhone and Android

Operating systems I don't use: Windows 8

Mobile Platforms I don't use: WinMo8

I'm not buying a machine for Windows 8, a windows mobile phone, and a copy of
Visual Studio 2012 ($2-3k++ outlay) for a chance at selling a $2 game to an
unvalidated marketplace.

I'd have to sell 1,000 copies just to break-even on the _hardware_ , let alone
my _time_.

I'd be more interested if Microsoft had some sort of incentive program that
included the dev machine, compiler, and mobile phone for testing. If they do,
please link it.

~~~
marshray
Nah, you can use the VS Express Edition on a VM hosted on Azure or Amazon to
develop Windows 8 store apps for next-to-nothing. There's still some kind of
fee to register as an app developer though.

I doubt anyone's going to beg you to jump on it, just sayin' IMHO even the
most pessimistic projections would still indicate it's going to be a pretty
freaking huge app market.

~~~
codewright
>I doubt anyone's going to beg you to jump on it

Noooooot exactly what I'm hearing from people that do popular mobile apps...

~~~
marshray
Right, I was talking about _you_ in particular.

 _People that do popular mobile apps_ are usually far more concerned with what
_other people_ will be using 6 months from now than what _they personally_
prefer to use right now.

~~~
codewright
I know 0 Windows Mobile 8 users...this is including other developers who own
multiple phones for testing.

~~~
marshray
Note that the article (and I) have been talking about Windows 8 store apps,
which is a different thing than Windows Phone 8.

